# trailer ladder racks



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

I want to put ladder racks on my trailer but I'm not sure what kind to go with. The ones for vans won't really work because the roof is rounded. I've considered the trac-rack which is what I have on my pick up shell, but don't really want to go for extra $. I'm trying to think of something I could make up myself as the trailer is more for go then show. oh and I don't have a welder. Any ideas?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Kindorf.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Really glad you posted this. I built shelves in the front of my trailer last week and now my extension ladder does not fit well inside. I was going to start my search Monday and this thread might help.


----------



## Squrtgun (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.adriansteel.com/tlrracks.htm


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

dougchips said:


> Really glad you posted this. I built shelves in the front of my trailer last week and now my extension ladder does not fit well inside. I was going to start my search Monday and this thread might help.


Yea I have them inside now and I have to take them out almost anytime I need something..pia



Squrtgun said:


> http://www.adriansteel.com/tlrracks.htm


nice, but similar in price to trac rack as I mentioned in the initial post.



mdshunk said:


> Kindorf.



Good idea. I've never used the stuff but it looks like the old erector sets.

Thanks guys


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

Go to your trailer hitch supply locally. I went to mine for ladder racks for my stepvan and they ordered cut and installed for 400 three bars all aluminum. I would try there first. Murph


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

Definatly try your trailer dealers. Mine sells them for $75 per rack. I put on 3. That included installation and they are aluminum.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

wolffhomerepair said:


> Definatly try your trailer dealers. Mine sells them for $75 per rack. I put on 3. That included installation and they are aluminum.



Someone sold you the "sucker braces" for your trailer. When I bought mine the salesperson said that if I don't buy them the trailer can flip over backwards with me in it and I could die or get crushed. I used them for a month before I figured out that the trailer was not really going to flip over. Nothing like driving down the road with them down.


----------



## Toothpick (Nov 30, 2006)

Wolf, It sounds like you got the same racks as I got on ours, 3 racks for $75 each. I hope yours works out better than ours did. Our trailer is a flat top type that has a coninous aluminum rail that runs the length of the trailer and the racks are simply screwed straight down into the rail. The first time I was going to use them I was putting a 32' fiberglass ext. ladder on it. Needless to say I leaned one end on the rack and I picked up the other end to give it a push forward and the p.o.s. collapsed,  bending forward as I was "walking" the retaining brackets over the rack. No, I did not drop the ladder on it or give a big shove, I put very little strain on the bracket. After that I put the ladder inside the trailer because I thought if they bend over that easily, I can imagine what going to happen when I have 3 of my ladders up there coming up to the first stop sign or light. Funny part is my partner was backing up the trailer a short time later and took out the middle p.o.s. with a small tree branch. Two down and one to go and they never seen anything on top. :laughing: The moral of my story is stay away from the factory cheapies and buy a good aftermarket racks.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I carry a 36' aluminum and a 28' aluminum ladder on them every day. No problems. I have trimed trees with them driving down some side streets. No problem. I have had 6-2x12x16 on them. Again no problem.

Toothpick
It must depend on your trailer type some. Mine are bolted in on both sides into the top frame for the wall. Everything I put up there gets slide on from the back as I have the exended height and cannnot reach it any other way.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

dougchips said:


> Someone sold you the "sucker braces" for your trailer. When I bought mine the salesperson said that if I don't buy them the trailer can flip over backwards with me in it and I could die or get crushed. I used them for a month before I figured out that the trailer was not really going to flip over. Nothing like driving down the road with them down.


Doug 
I think you are talking about the rear stabilizers not ladder racks? If so I agree you don't need to use them if you have a tandem axle. Espacially if the truck is still hooked up. I have used them if the trailer will sit at the jobsite for an extended period but other than that I don't bother. And no I did not ask for them to be installed, they were standard with the trailer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

i had mine welded cant upload pics yet, went through the factory aluminum ones in about a year and a half. Guys are tough on them and they only attached to the top of the sides mine now attach farther down the sides


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Low budget idea

Go the hardware store or pipe supply.
Buy 1" threaded pipe 4-5' for the width you need.
Install tee fittings on each end that extends 4-6" up and extends 4-6" down.
On the top screw on a cap to keep water out.
On the bottom attach a floor flange and bolt it through the roof.
You can use a U bolt to wrap around a ceiling crossover to get added support.

No welding..... just fastening.....
Did 3 racks on one of our cargo trailers for about $100.

Just an idea..................:smartass:


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

got any pics?


----------



## Raymonds (Oct 8, 2011)

Does any one have experience with the ladder racks that uses 2x4 as cross members?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ALUM..._Camper_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19c72d6bbc


----------



## TennMan (Oct 20, 2011)

Try ryderracks they do custom aluminum racks for trailers and trucks and the work is top notch. they're in Nc.


----------

